# Book Recommendations



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Besides the 'Master Handbook of Acoustics", can anyone recommend some good books on acoustics or home theater? Something above the 'what's a home theater' or 'what is a sound wave' level.

:reading:

As always, thanks for any suggestions.

Bob


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> Besides the 'Master Handbook of Acoustics", can anyone recommend some good books on acoustics or home theater?


I'm not up on all that's out there so I can't offer much. Rod Gervais' book about home studio design is pretty good, and everything therein applies to HT too:

www.amazon.com/gp/product/1598630342/002-5726990-8501645?n=283155

If you had asked for a list of books that are lame and contain bad advice I'd have much more to offer. Sadly, I'm not kidding. :raped:

--Ethan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> If you had asked for a list of books that are lame and contain bad advice I'd have much more to offer. Sadly, I'm not kidding.


I know what you mean which is why I thought I would post this request. The local stores don't carry the meat and potatoes book of acoustics/home theaters; only the dummy books which give introductory information. I found that many of the books that I buy based on reviews end up at the local library's book sale, if they'll even take them. 

I know how busy you are so I really appreciate your response.

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> only the dummy books which give introductory information.


Actually, I was referring to all the books that are filled with outright wrong information, poorly informed opinions, and even with a decidedly anti-science bias. :holycow:

The amount of bad advice out there is staggering, and has been repeated so often by the popular press, that most of what constitutes conventional wisdom about audio is wrong.

--Ethan


----------



## ratafoin2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello
I agree with Ethan , the book by Rod Gervais is a really good review of DIY room optimization.
some other books i recommand:
Control Room monitoring : by Philip Newell
Building a recording studio : by Jeff Cooper
Studio Acoustics : by Mickael Rettinger


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Didier,

Much thanks for the book titles. I will check them out ASAP. BTW, my mother is from Dijon.

Bob


----------



## ratafoin2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Bob_99
Dijon is a really nice town
Regarding the books, they are mainly discussing about control room and studio (in terms of recording area or acoustics space) but all the acustics rules are the same for a Home Theater.
all the books written by Philip Newell are really good and very easy to understand, and the bonus is that they are "up to date" i mean that this guy is designing Studio acoustics today .
some acoustics books are a little bit old fashioned now.
have a nice day


----------

